
Crowdsource Your YC Fellowship Application - zaguios
http://www.nanobash.com/application
======
dang
Show HN is for showing your project itself, not a specific feature or campaign
on it. So it would be better to make a general post about it, and explain what
you've made and why.

------
zaguios
Hello everyone, I recently created a section on my website where people
interested YCF can post their applications and have them reviewed by others. I
will personally respond to every serious application that gets posted as well.

